# Intel Dual Core Vs AMD Turion Dual Core



## dgfenton

Hi all, 

Just wondering if you guys can give the heads up between the Intel Dual Core against the AMD Turion Dual Core. 

I am thinking of upgrading my system and not sure which one to choose. 

Alternatively if you know of any links to sites which have covered this, that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## wintersnow

I like Intel Dual Core better.


----------



## dgfenton

cheers wintersnow, 

but before i choose i wanna find out the differences between them, spec wise. what is one better than the other for? etc


----------



## 123456789

Here is a chart showing benchmarks for mobile CPU.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_mobile_2007.html?model1=701&model2=704&chart=269


----------



## dgfenton

thats great 123456789,

I was looking for something like this, 

many thanks


----------



## amdphenom

I'd reccomend the Amd Celeron. It is WAYY over clockable.
Check it outtt


----------



## Amd_Man

Actualy it's a Amd Turion. Intel Celeron processors are not very good.


----------

